# How do you pronounce. . . "coyote"



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

*Predator Pronunciation*​
*How do you say "coyote"*

Ki-yo-tee1231.58%ki-yote2668.42%


----------



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondering, someone gave me a weird look when i said it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His name is Wile E. Coyote (Ki yo tee) ....... FYI The E stands for Ethelbert


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually say ki-y(oat). And leave it at that. Drop the "e" at the end. But otherwise ki-yo-tee if i decide to keep the "e" 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Either is correct. Call it what you want; just call it.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

My born and raised East Texas buddies have to say it three times and an interpreter has to step in to translate before I can understand their one syllable version. I can't even attempt to spell it out, but if you have ever watched King of the Hill, then you might have an idea.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The name is derived from the Aztec or Nahuatl origin " Coyotl ". Which obviously is in reference to what we call the "coyote". Just a little coyote factoid.......


----------



## tk421991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ki-yo-tee

I can't say that its a regional thing, because I know people from New England that say "yote".


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i say it ki-yot,no e at the end


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

C-o-y-o-t-e:

Pronounced: Sorry calf killing bastiges.

:hunter:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I shorten it up -- yote (yo-tee).... If the person gives me a quizzical look, then I say the full 3 syllables...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yote yo-te 
Or el chupacabra 

Sent from outer space


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

YOTE


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

YOTE 

There with fred too. Yote and yote-dog are what co-workers and i probably use most often around each other! Most weekend warriors that come into the store have no idea what we're saying! Haha

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> My girlfriend pronounces it...."cute little doggies"


I have to admit, this last coyote I bagged was a handsome looking guy. I will find an end table where he can be displayed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yote or dawg for me....


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Ky-oat or naughty dogs.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I walked into the firehall a while back before a meet'in, and some little girl (maybe 5yrs) pointed at me and said, "wuffman".

I guess thats what I get for driv'in through town all the time with coyotes tied on the back of my bronco.

I've been call'in them "wuffs" ever since.lol.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I walked into the firehall a while back before a meet'in, and some little girl (maybe 5yrs) pointed at me and said, "wuffman".
> 
> I guess thats what I get for driv'in through town all the time with coyotes tied on the back of my bronco.
> 
> I've been call'in them "wuffs" ever since.lol.


 :clapclap:

:hunter:


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ki-oat for me, most peole in the east say ki-otee, from my experience


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all of the above............


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

"Yote" if speaking to fellow hunters. "Coyote" if speaking to general public. And "Coyot-tee" if speaking to children. They seem to get a kick out of it. You asked....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kai yo tee, or there abouts, I also use coyote. Seems I use kai yo tee, for those who in my mind, I can tell they are either NON-hunters by the conversation, or a tad sloooowwww on the use of coyote (if I use that) as depicted by the looks on their face. So for the most part, coyote when in the circles I frequent, but outside of that; and with described above its kai yo tee.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

it wont let me say what I call them !!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

How about "Canis latrans var"? Lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I guess that's only fair for those of us in the middle and eastern part of the country.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

ki-oat most of the time some times brush wolf if i'm in the u.p. of Michigan then it's ki-yute eh


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yote.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple months back on public radio. The guest said, "It's Ki-oat if you're the kind to shoot at them, and ki-o-tee if you're not"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Call 'em what you will. Just call 'em.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I call em dead!at least if they are dumb enough to grace my crosshairs.

coyote = kiy-oat

let me ask you this, how do you say, vote,promote, tote ,wrote,note ,quote....ect,ect ?

get the picture?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that's subject to interpretation, how do you say liberal? Dumb ass, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* for brains, idiot, gullible? You get the idea LOL


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Well that's subject to interpretation, how do you say liberal? Dumb ass, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* for brains, idiot, gullible? You get the idea LOL


Liberal = Crooked, Dishonest, Socialist , Thieves, Anti Christian, Pro-Islamic Terrorist Supporter, Clinton's, State Department, FBI, Al Gore, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Loretta Lynch, 2nd Amendment abolishment, IRS, Michelle Obama, Free tax dollars to all but middle class, 33.6 Billion to Iran Open Borders, Guns for Terrorist, Illegal Alien Voting, Amnesty for Illegals and Draft Dodgers.......and for we outdoor enthusiast...Dan Ashe.

I want to include Barry Soetoro AKA: Barrack "Hussein" Obama. But one of those is a synonym and I don't think we'll ever know which is the proper word.


----------



## Preacherman (Feb 12, 2017)

No "ee" at the end....
No "ee" at the end....
No "ee" at the end....
unless in the same sentence with
"Beep beep"!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> I call em dead!at least if they are dumb enough to grace my crosshairs.
> 
> coyote = kiy-oat
> 
> ...


How do you abbreviate etcetera ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

YD: Looks like you have your answer already.

And, how is "hyperbole" pronounced?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Missing. As in I ain't seen one in awhile! It all depends on beer consumption. Less than 3 Ki-yo-tee. More than three it's ky-yoat. At about 10 it's kkeyottere.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> Missing. As in I ain't seen one in awhile! It all depends on beer consumption. Less than 3 Ki-yo-tee. More than three it's ky-yoat. At about 10 it's kkeyottere.


maybe so Rick, when your young. But now at 10 if I make it , it would sound more like zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao. I'm getting there too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> YD: Looks like you have your answer already.
> 
> And, how is "hyperbole" pronounced?


Everyone knows how to pronounce hyperbole.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My most common pronunciation of coyote is:






​


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> How do you abbreviate etcetera ?


lol. ah thank you sir.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Yote


----------

